# Why does citrucel stop working



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Citrucel was working fine for about a month, now it has stopped working. Why did this happen?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stopped working completely and even if you kept taking it for another 2-3 weeks after the constipation came back it still didn't help (and when you stopped it you were exactly as bad?)Usually things don't work for a day or two and people give up on them, so don't know if it is was a bad day or two or something really will do no good ever again.One of the problems with IBS is that it is *not* the exact same every single day. A lot of things may work really well only 75% of the time and they will work again in the future even if they didn't work today.Sometimes the IBS will have a really bad spell for awhile but 50% better is still better than not doing it at all.There isn't something citrucel that would make your body stop using fiber the way it would use any fiber. But you may be going through a spell where the small amount of fiber is not enough, or you may be going through a spell where that amount of fiber is too much.


----------

